# Count as high as possible before I post!



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

This is how this game works, each person posts the next high number and when I post a 0 you start counting over again. 
And also since you can't post only one number post many !!!!! Behind your number!

Start: 0


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

